
Half of Marketing Jobs Will Be Replaced by Machine Intelligence - spking
http://www.martechadvisor.com/articles/study-half-of-marketing-jobs-will-be-replaced-by-machine-intelligence/
======
Animats
When do we get to the point where the sell-side AI and the buy-side AI talk to
each other in some useful way?

